# Help on Hannahatchee



## Clipper (Jun 21, 2017)

Taking my 15 year old grandson to the Hannahatchee hog hunt Friday and Saturday.  This will be his first hunt with his 45# Samick Sage.  If anyone knows this WMA I would be very appreciative of a PM with general info on how to hunt hogs here.  Not asking for your hunting spots, just types of terrain and food sources to focus on.  Thanks, and hope to be posting some pictures of dead hogs.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 23, 2017)

No help from me other than to wish you both much success. Hope to see some hero pic's soon. God bless!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Jun 23, 2017)

David,

I only hunted there one afternoon with Dendy on one of the Southern Zone hunts.  I did have a black bear within 15 yards of me(surprised me too) and several hogs come in on me right at dark to within 25 yards but no shot with the longbow.  I was to the right of the first big "Kiosk" on the left.  I think this road(to the right) actually leads you past the gun range turn I believe.  I stayed to the left a ways and started driving through some hardwoods with a very steep ravine to the left(you could not see over the edge).  I found a pull off to the right(was a drink can or two on the limbs at the time), dropped down over the rim on the left side into the ravine to the bottom.  It was wide open hardwoods but I followed the bottom(lil wet creek) to the right for a few hundred yards and it thickened up and created a pinch point and got very wet.  The ridge across from you bottomed out there and created a finger.  there was plenty of bear scat and hog sign there.  I sat on the ground and all animals came from my right out of the dense tangle further down the bottom.  That's all I have on it but D surely has more info....good luck.


----------



## Clipper (Jun 24, 2017)

Barebowyer said:


> David,
> 
> I only hunted there one afternoon with Dendy on one of the Southern Zone hunts.  I did have a black bear within 15 yards of me(surprised me too) and several hogs come in on me right at dark to within 25 yards but no shot with the longbow.  I was to the right of the first big "Kiosk" on the left.  I think this road(to the right) actually leads you past the gun range turn I believe.  I stayed to the left a ways and started driving through some hardwoods with a very steep ravine to the left(you could not see over the edge).  I found a pull off to the right(was a drink can or two on the limbs at the time), dropped down over the rim on the left side into the ravine to the bottom.  It was wide open hardwoods but I followed the bottom(lil wet creek) to the right for a few hundred yards and it thickened up and created a pinch point and got very wet.  The ridge across from you bottomed out there and created a finger.  there was plenty of bear scat and hog sign there.  I sat on the ground and all animals came from my right out of the dense tangle further down the bottom.  That's all I have on it but D surely has more info....good luck.



Thanks for the info.  I let the rain chances keep me home.  I would have spent nearly as much time driving as I would hunting.  Guess I will have to wait for Aug 15.


----------

